# Denon Microphone



## jstefano (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried to use the Denon DM S205 Microphone with a "Soundblaster Live" for measurments ?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Any mic used with REW requires a calibration file. It's easy enough to create one, but first you have to have a frequency response graph for the mic.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you would need a preamp and connect to the line-in jack also. You're not supposed to use the mic in port on the SoundBlaster.


----------

